# The War Axe



## A. E. Lowan (Jan 25, 2014)

Ok, axe guys (and anyone else who wants to chime in, please do) it's about this axe in particular.

[There was supposed to be an image here, but it won't copy, so please check the link below.]

I found this image and description at an online retailer at By The Sword, Inc. - Double Headed War Axe 62-2600

It's the closest to a mental image I have of the axe I want our main antagonist to be wielding.  It's described as being 48" overall length with a blade that measures over 18" across.  It will be wielded by a man who is about 6'6".

While the axe in our WIP is a fantasy weapon and will have some of those characteristics, I really want to have a strong basis in reality in how this character would be using it in a battle situation against a variety of opponents.  My experience is mostly in swords, so the axe is foreign soil for me.  Please help!


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2014)

There are some historical fight books on using a pole axe, and some of those techniques could be adapted to other axes. A two handed axe is a very versatile weapon. Those broad blades would make a good improvised buckler. True battle axes were a lot lighter than most people realize, but one with those dimensions is going to be heavy as hell. Still, a big guy like you describe could probably use it, though it would still tire him out quicker than a lighter axe would, and recovering from a missed swing would also take longer than it would with a lighter axe. An 8 -10 inch edge is still plenty big enough, but would lighten the weapon considerably. Blades on battle axes tended to be 2mm-4mm thick, whereas the blade on a wood chopping axe runs closer to a full centimeter thick. Thrusting or jabbing techniques would work, though with the axe you linked they'd bludgeon the opponent rather than puncture him, but that would still do damage and ring his chimes. In playing with my axes, a technique I like is to make several quick thrusts to the belly and face in rapid succession, then finish with a powerful downward cut. Another option is striking with the butt end of the haft several times, followed by a powerful cut. I just came across these in experimentation, not in historical sources. Other tricks are you hook the blade behind an opponent's shield and haul it aside, or hook the blade behind an opponents neck, shoulder or knee and jerk him forward. If properly shaped, the blades of a double bladed axe could be used as blade catchers.

That's all I can think of right now. I'll post anything else. Or feel free to ask more questions.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 26, 2014)

Guy said:


> In playing with my axes...


That is probably the coolest thing I read in weeks.
Many thanks Guy. Just what I needed this morning.


----------

